# Looking for inshore or offshore ride memorial weekend



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am off Sat Sun and Monday. Anybody have room. I have my own tackle. I am very experienced offshore or inshore. Have money for gas bait and dont mind cleaning fish or boat
Galveston or Surfside. Call or text me 409 457 6149


----------

